# How to install VLC Media Player in Fedora 8



## techbala

HI,

Can anyone give me the complete steps to install VLC Media Player in Fedora 8. I Installed the Fedora 8 and downloaded the RPM package from VLC website and unable to install..

Please reply asap.

Thanks,,


----------



## lensman3

This URL has the steps to install it.

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-fedora.html

If you have the rpm, then become superuser: "su -"

then "rpm -vhU <rpm-name-you-downloaded>" will install.
If there are any missing libraries you will have to load those first. 

I would use the setup from the above URL, because the fedora people put installs in different places than the generic rpm does. If your rpm is a source rpm, programs and libaries are "not standard".


----------



## techbala

Hi,

Thanks for your reply, let me try and get back..


----------



## lensman3

Got to this URL. About 3/4 the way down is how to install VLC. The notes say there are a lot of dependencies, but yum knows how to take care of those.

http://www.gagme.com/greg/linux/f8-tips.php


----------

